# Attn to all squatters



## castler (Aug 25, 2022)

Normally I don't bother the hobo population and let them carry out their biz, but it really irks me how hobos in gen conduct themselves while squatting in public view. Ok, you decide to squat under a bridge downtown, or along the rail line I get it, but damn the way (not pointing fingers at anyone here), but just saying you can't leave trash in excess and even crap your hauling like (IDK mattresses, camp stove equip. Or even discarded treasures you pull out of the dump). I noticed along a rail line here in Indy the city/csx actually plowed the trees along the exact spot some hobos were camping at.(they did this at the river area as well several decades ago). Pretty huge way to say you've been evicted. They left a massive amount of debris in plain site and that's why places (esp the good ones) get razed, bldgs get demolished cuz of bad hobo practice.

All I'm saying is clean up after yourself. I've been at a underpass right along the rail line next to a grainery for like 2mo and they don't say shit to me. My area is clean, no-one bothers me. Despite traffic overhead,(auto noise/pollution) I stare at the rail line most of the day yada yada.

I even had 2 cop cars show up for really no reason but they pulled back there where I was but talked to the engineer who just happened to be back there in their yard switcher and more less told them to get lost. The lead car even had his light bar activated.(ready for action). The grainery know I don't bother them and let me be.

NY installed them special razor sharp elevated ring things on their heating grates to prevent people from sleeping comfortably on them. Even NY don't like hobos, we are a menace and nuisance to society.

Just a heads up otherwise soon it'll be hard to squat any damn where.

Rant over.
Interesting article on anti homeless solutions


----------



## sevedemanos (Aug 25, 2022)

the problem is tweakers. very big difference.

they ruin everything. theyve got that midas touch


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 25, 2022)

not sure why the 'news and blogs' prefix was on there, i removed it.


----------

